# Buen diccionario online



## Trans25

Hola a todos!!

Sabéis de algún diccionario alemán-español (y viceversa) online?? Yo utilizo éste: http://dix.osola.com/index.php  pero no me acaba de convencer porque no te indica contextos, tampoco da mucha información sintáctica (preposiciones o casos que siguen a verbos...). Además, muchos de los errores que me habéis corregido en otras ocasiones son de vocabulario, supongo que escojo mal las palabras. 

Lo dicho, si sabéis de un buen diccionario online, me encantaría conocer la dirección! Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## heidita

Trans25 said:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Sabéis de algún diccionario alemán-español (y viceversa) online?? Yo utilizo éste: http://dix.osola.com/index.php pero no me acaba de convencer porque no te indica contextos, tampoco da mucha información sintáctica (preposiciones o casos que siguen a verbos...). Además, muchos de los errores que me habéis corregido en otras ocasiones son de vocabulario, supongo que escojo mal las palabras.
> 
> Lo dicho, si sabéis de un buen diccionario online, me encantaría conocer la dirección! Muchas gracias a todos!!


 
Yo tengo el pons.


----------



## Whodunit

LEO tiene también un diccionario alemán-español-alemán.


----------



## Trans25

Muchas gracias!! Ahora los incluyo en favoritos y así para próximas traducciones tengo varias fuentes de consulta!


----------



## Aurin

Otro: http://dix.osola.com/


----------



## Ich

A mi me va fenomenal con dix.osola


----------



## Dudu678

Aurin e Ich, ese es precisamente el que dice Trans25 que usa y no le acaba de convencer


----------



## Aurin

Dudu678 said:


> Aurin e Ich, ese es precisamente el que dice Trans25 que usa y no le acaba de convencer


 
De verdad, no me había dado cuenta.
Aquí viene la "indemnización":
http://diccionario.reverso.net/aleman-espanol/


----------



## Dudu678

Gracias por el enlace, Aurin, pero me da miedo.



> Bienvenido *en el* diccionario
> 
> *Ecscribe* la palabra o la expresión que *está* buscando y *hace* un clic sobre el icono de búsqueda (la lupa).
> Lexibase  mostrará la entrada más *cerca* y algunas sugerencias.



Vaya traducción más mala. 

Aunque el diccionario no está mal, ahora que lo veo...


----------

